# Which Refrigerator Thermostat?



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 12, 2010)

Which do you think is better?

The one from kkontrols is about $10 cheaper (including shipping).

http://www.amazon.com/Refrigerator-Freezer-Thermostat-Temperature-Controller/dp/B000EXROSE

http://www.kkontrols.com/pothwse.html

Any opinions?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

They both look good but I think the amazon one looks a little bit more heavy duty. Did you check with George, I think he has one like the one on Amazon also. First thing I look at was how cold they got but it looks like 30 degrees is it. I would have like it if they went a bit cooler, but 30 is fine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> They both look good but I think the amazon one looks a little bit more heavy duty. Did you check with George, I think he has one like the one on Amazon also. First thing I look at was how cold they got but it looks like 30 degrees is it. I would have like it if they went a bit cooler, but 30 is fine.



Yeah ones the get colder go down below freezing. I don't need it that cold - i am turning my chest freezer into a CS unit - so 35 - 40 degrees is fine.


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 12, 2010)

Just make sure they are lead free


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 12, 2010)

midwestwine said:


> Just make sure they are lead free



Can you elaborate? What is wrong with containing lead? Will harm the freezer or something?


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 12, 2010)

At first I did not see what you were using it for. I have seen some people use them to control their brew belts I would not want anything with lead going into my wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

midwestwine said:


> At first I did not see what you were using it for. I have seen some people use them to control their brew belts I would not want anything with lead going into my wine.



I am also confused by this. A brew belt is placed on the outside of the carboy. How would it effect your wine? That is unless if you've seen some weird things like people placing them in the must


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah ones the get colder go down below freezing. I don't need it that cold - i am turning my chest freezer into a CS unit - so 35 - 40 degrees is fine.



I am also doing the same thing right now without a thermostat. I really need to get one soon. The wine dosen't freeze till atleast 28 degrees and then I think it is mostly slush unless left alone too long (I'm not testing it). I also use better bottles 2/3 full. I have used glass and better bottles side by side and the glass freezes a lot quicker. I only use my better bottles for CS and for racking back and forth from glass.


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I am also confused by this. A brew belt is placed on the outside of the carboy. How would it effect your wine? That is unless if you've seen some weird things like people placing them in the must



Yes I have seen some people put the tip of that thermometer in the must


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep, Georges is the same as the Amazon one and I trust George before Amazon especially if something goes wrong and you have to send it back.


----------



## gird123 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.chicompany.net/freezer-conversion-thermostat-remote-bulb-933.html



I have this one. It has worked great. I have heard it is not as accurate as the other one, I check the temp with a separate temp gauge and adjust accordingly works very well for me.


----------

